# Orbitsat.com



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

Anyone had any problems with Orbitsat? I was checking them out today. I can get a full system with two Ultimate TVs for free after rebates, including self-install kits. The system is Sony W60T/W60. (I do not know what the difference is in the two receivers.) Have you found these guys to be a reliable business? This seems to be a great deal, don't you think. Of course, there is no way I would try to install this myself, and, since it does not include professional installation, how much do you think it should cost to install this system? Running the new cable should be no problem: roof, through soffit, short ways across wide open attic and straight down one wall. 
Anyone have a recommendation for installers in Houston?


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

I ordered a system consisting of two Hughes DirecTiVOs and a DirecTV+ (oval) dish from them in February.

I've had no problems, my equipment arived in good order (and fast), and I was happy.

I've heard that if you _should have a problem_ with your order, (missing parts, damage, etc.) they can be real a**ho**'s to deal with.

Also, once you're system is installed, you deal with the manufacturer for warrenty service, Orbitsat will not help you. (This is typical for internet dealeres, though.)

One other thing, the owner of Orbitsat is the same guy who ownes the site license for "dbsdish.com". He's the guy who somehow arbitrarily got all ticked off with John Hodgson a couple of years ago and kicked the dbsdish discussion forums off his server (leading to the formation of dbsforums.com). I don't know if this matters to you or not. I found Orbitsats prices to be attractive enough to overlook all the bad stuff I'd heard about its owner and take the risk. So far, I've had no regrets. (*Knock Wood!!*)

As to the difference between W60T/W60, I think the "T" means it comes with a dish and the "W60" is a stand alone. This may even be Orbitsats own code for this.

IIRC, my system was something like GXCEBOTT+/GXCEBOT. The "T+" tacked on to the end of the Huges product number "GXCEBOT" indicated that Orbit had bundled it with an oval "DirecTV+" dish.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I bought a RCA UTV receiver from them in February, and it arrived quickly without problems. I have also heard they can be difficult if there are problems.


----------

